
Ammonia, a renewable fuel, could power the globe without carbon - pjc50
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/07/ammonia-renewable-fuel-made-sun-air-and-water-could-power-globe-without-carbon
======
merricksb
Active discussion on same topic here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17711717](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17711717)

------
rbanffy
Do they realize that, in a car crash where the ammonia tank is punctured,
everyone around it dies a horrible death?

~~~
Shoh3pif
From the article:

> [...] turning them into a commodity that can be shipped anywhere in the
> world and _converted back into electricity or hydrogen gas_ to power fuel
> cell vehicles

~~~
rbanffy
Puncturing the hydrogen tank is pretty bad too. The death is less horrible and
much quicker, however.

